
Ask HN: Best cross platform app development framework in 2016? - nerva
I&#x27;m looking into developing an app and I&#x27;m wondering the best way to code it once since I can&#x27;t devote the time to learning native iOS&#x2F;Android development.
======
brudgers
HTML/CSS/JavaScript

Get something in front of users. The web is the easiest way. It's better than
cross platform, it's hardware independent. There's no approval process. AB
testing and iteration are low friction for a developer. There's no one sitting
between you and your first ten users. You can offer demos without signup or
installation or sending codes.

Besides, every app needs a web page anyway. Native look and feel is a feature
not a function.

Good luck.

------
venusiant
You might want to write the common elements in C or C++ (or whatever language
you like that can be compiled into a static library), then write separate glue
code for each platform. This is one tutorial that describes the technique:
[http://www.skyscanner.net/blogs/developing-mobile-cross-
plat...](http://www.skyscanner.net/blogs/developing-mobile-cross-platform-
library-part-1-exploring)

~~~
nerva
Looks pretty interesting. If I'm reading it correctly I'd still need to build
two UIs? That's kind of what I was looking to avoid -- I'm assuming it's
difficult. But the WebView based solutions I've seen always look kind of
janky.

------
quintes
Cordova

